# Rest in peace Sam.



## Chunk247 (May 30, 2010)

So i came back from a a vets appointment straight to a doctors appointment, and i trusted my dad to return 4 snakes to the correct tanks, he could have rang me if he needed too, but he put all of the snakes, in their transport boxes in the tank that contained a yearling corn. my two year old MBK managed to escape from her box and i walk in from counselling to find the MBK with Sam halfway down her throat, by the time i managed to free her she was already dead.

Rip Sam, sorry this had to happen.


----------



## Chunk247 (May 30, 2010)




----------



## misshissy (May 5, 2011)

* r.i.p*


----------

